
Ask HN: What’s your biggest challenge as an engineering manager? - phprecovery
Hi. I was recently promoted to an engineering manager position and I’m beginning to get my bearings. I was hoping to hear from others and learn from their mistakes, warnings, etc.
======
majestik
Politics.

